# Raccoon Bait



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm getting ready to set out some live traps for raccoon. Any tips on bait to use would be great. I have **** pee I use as a cover sent when deer hunting, would this attract them??

Plow-Boy


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you're not worried about stray cats or possums in your trap,use sardines or mackerel..otherwise use honey buns or something of that nature.Cats aren't so attracted to fruits or sweets.The **** urine might actually help keep the cats away or it may be an attractant to cats,I never used it.Good luck..


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I use sardines or honey buns, donuts ect.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I've heard marshmallows work good in live traps, I've never live trapped many. I used a can of sardines for the one I remember live trapping.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

canned cat food works too but with any of this you risk cats and skunks if they are about.


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

maple pancake syrup get's them every time


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have been trapping **** in live traps a long tme. The best bait or call in lure or bait that I have ever used is "night bandit " made by BLACKIES BLEND in OHIO. I use this on all my **** sets. I have caught red fox and greys in watersets for ****, one set they were sill sctratching in the crick bank in June, really has a lot of pull in power. Sardines or mackeral are good I put some bait on the ground and then put the trap over it then take a couple of forked sticks and hold your trap down so they can"t move the trap. Not very often do I miss one you will also catch everything else.cats ,skunks poss.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Black Oil Sunflower Seeds. Cats will leave it alone but the racoons won't!


----------



## Dandelion Acres (Sep 27, 2010)

Second the night bandit, the absolute best bait I have ever used is dollar store strawberry jam mixed with dollar store marshmallows. If you do use a scent, get a sweet smelling one. Cherry smelling works well. I also second the stake down the trap as **** are notorious for rolling live traps. You will understand when you catch a big ol ----ed off sow **** in one.....Good Luck.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Something I'm gonna try this year. I had a feller tell me to buy a sack of sweet feed from the feed store. Then cut some 1 1/4, 1 1/2 PVC tubes about 12 to 15 inches long. At each bait site drive one of these tubes into the ground about half way or more at a slight angle and then fill them with sweet feed. Pour the cheapest maple syrup you can buy at the grocery store on top of the sweet feed and let some drissle down the side of the PVC tube. Place your leg traps close by the tube preferably in the direction you have the tube angled. This fellar said he use to limit out using this technique. It sounded logical to me.

forgot to add: The sweet feed/syrup will probably work in the live traps also.


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

sardines or left over fish from the freezer top my list seconded by marshmallows with a dab of 50/50 peanut butter & honey (or maple syrup) . If you are trapping near houses stick with sweet human type foods and you'll do ok, you get in to meat based baits and you have troubles with cats and opossums. With that said, for whatever reason on trash bandits I've found it to be near impossible to beat raw chicken livers... be warned tho that you'll catch a crazy mix of critters! 

Best wishes,
Ryan


----------



## Dandelion Acres (Sep 27, 2010)

> Something I'm gonna try this year. I had a feller tell me to buy a sack of sweet feed from the feed store. Then cut some 1 1/4, 1 1/2 PVC tubes about 12 to 15 inches long. At each bait site drive one of these tubes into the ground about half way or more at a slight angle and then fill them with sweet feed. Pour the cheapest maple syrup you can buy at the grocery store on top of the sweet feed and let some drissle down the side of the PVC tube. Place your leg traps close by the tube preferably in the direction you have the tube angled. This fellar said he use to limit out using this technique. It sounded logical to me.



I have heard this works really really well as well, for some reason I have never tried it,:bash: Will have to soon.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

What won't work?! Those critters eat EVERYTHING!!


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Charliesbugs I have spent some time with Carrel Black over the years. The last time I seen him would have been 5 years or so ago. Have used a lot of his lures over the years. He used to pick stuff up at the RubberMade factory and drop it off with me when he went through Iowa.

For live traps I have used a lot of apples and honey.
Steve


----------



## makete (Aug 4, 2010)

I have mixed up in a container, raspberry jam, peanutbutter and maple syrup to make a semi thick paste. They loved it. Smear alittle out side your trap and then try to keep them out. LOL.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

DS11 caught a **** today in a live trap using a homemade concoction the DH made. He used nasty old canned dog food, old cheese and old shrimp and put em in the blender. So far this season, we've caught two ***** with homemade baits as opposed to mass market ones, I don't remember what the other bait was.

DH has also used marshmallow creme with some strawberry kool-aid mixed in and a splash of anise oil.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Marshmellows.

We have trapped over 30 of the little buggers over the past two years, all taken on marshmellows.

With anything else, all we have gotten was skunks and the neighbors cat


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

A tip I learned when using Sardines is to punch a nail hole through the sardine can, then run a wire through the hole and tie it inside the trap. don't open it. it will last much longer and the varmint can't steal your bate........the smell will steal bring um in.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

CSA got the nail on he head. Thats the way I do it. Another method is to tie a cull chicken in there,hehehehehehehe


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

someone told me little debbie brownies catch them every time. i have used marshmallows, cookies, pb mixed with koolaid...just about anything really sweet gets them. sweets usually keep the skunks out of them also.

***** ARE tough. i have only caught 4 in my live trap but they have tore it up so bad that it looks like i have caught hundreds. bent wire, pulled metal, it looks rough but works great. pied piper traps out of weatherford texas.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The local bakery gives me day old bagels for free, uslly only a half dozen at a time. I put them in the freezer to store till needed. take one out place in the micro wave for about a minute remove and cover with honey then place it in the trap. Works every time, the honey soaks in the hot soft bagel which hardens up and will last even thru a rain storm.
Had a small possum driving me nuts as it was so small it wouldn't trip the trigger. Had to set out one night to get that one. couldn't stay away from the free supper.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I use cat food to trap the nuisance ***** at my place. The beauty of a live trrap is that I can release any cats!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'd tried most of the things listed above with no success including tuna fish and cat food, then my neighbor told me to use a McDonald's hamburger, he said, "hey, they are trash eaters, and those things are the best trash ever." 

Worked the first night and has there on after.


----------

